# Son's tank



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a 20 gallon tank. I'm putting 2 female guppies an one male guppie. Later on, I'll be adding a male and female swordtail... What would be a good bottom dweller, ie catfish. algie eater etc...?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Bristlenose Pleco 
I think would be a good choice since it will not get too big for your tank.



Bristlenose Pleco Photos and general Aquarium Fish Care information


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

So, one female Bristlenose Pleco, two swordtails in a twenty gallon tank...How many guppies could I add?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

not too many. 
it all depends on your filtration and aeration 
go to this site and plug in your info and it will give you a good idea on what would be good. 
also having lots of live plants makes a big difference and how often you want to make water changes. 

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

KG4mxv said:


> not too many.
> it all depends on your filtration and aeration
> go to this site and plug in your info and it will give you a good idea on what would be good.
> also having lots of live plants makes a big difference and how often you want to make water changes.
> ...


That thing doesn't make sence...It says I can have 3 swortails but if I delete the three and put one male and 2 females it says they will outgrow the tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sword tails can sometimes get big. Plus guppies and sword tails breed fast. Get what you originally planned, plus the BN Pleco and just watch - you'll have guppy and sword tail babies out the yin yang!

BN plecos should have some real drift wood in the tank, as they do rasp on it to help with digestion.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think your original plan sounds good, assuming you are prepared to cull or sell the fry, you should be fine. Love the BN plecos too by the way!


----------



## Matt68005 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lots of people, myself included, like Cory catfish, and plecto for algae control. I have about 30 adult guppies in my 20 Long and they are just fine.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 20 long set up with guppies, swordtails, platies and 2 corries for clean up, they are bottom feeders not algae eaters so they wont clean the glass, but the gravel. Snails are probably a good choice for algae just get mystery snails or some that aren't prolific breeders.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Swordtails and Guppies will mix well, but Swordtails are the best eater of fry I have ever seen. They have an incredible appetite.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

My cleanup crew is a corycat and a mystery snail. If you do have a snail, sink a piece of cucumber or a spinach leaf every so often. They need supplemental feeding sometimes, but my corycat gets along just fine. And he's super cute, and doesn't grow very big the way plecos do.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes I agree a cory is a great choice for clean up.
I keep one in my fry tank and feed him a shrimp pellet once every 2 days.
He keeps the sand substrate nice and clean.


----------

